# Facebook



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got a friend and his wife retiring from teaching in a few months that do some woodworking and other craft things. They asked my wife and me about a Facebook page at dinner tonight and neither of us could help them because no one in our family does FB. Our girls have blogs but they're Wordpress blogs hosted on one of their moms servers.

My wife is going to build them a Wordpress website and teach them how to do their own updates but they need FB also to promote their website and crafts as a back link.

Any of you jocks that use FB that could give me some useful information to pass on to them would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You might start here- https://www.facebook.com/business/learn/set-up-facebook-page


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Lew. I passed your link on to them.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

Also, there are many FB sale sites. (Arlington Resale, Better than ebay, Bartlett Furniture Resale, and on and on) I live near Memphis and there are probably 50 FB sale sites here. I use them to sell adirondack chairs, deck coolers and other products. As a retired teacher and principal, these sites, which are free, keep me incredibly busy around golf and a little travel. Have them do a little searching for resale sites. Might be a good thing for them….....


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lynda.com is a great place to learn anything there is to know about websites.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

